# DSP A-18 Controller



## Vivian Innovations (Aug 5, 2021)

Hello All, 
I am new to this world and I am looking for help, I purchased a CNC router from Omni-CNC, and that's when the trouble started I am almost at my wit's end, I have contacted the whole world I believe to get this information, I am hoping somebody can tell me. I have Carveco (formally known as Artcam) Fusion 360, CoralCad, FreeCad, thinking of getting Ucancam but they don't answer, Here is my question when I do my tool path and export the g-code out what Post-Prosser do I use? in order to get my DSP A-18 to read it and make the machine work in flat as well as rotary.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. Can’t help with you inquiry but I’m sure someone will be along to lend you a hand.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day @Vivian Innovations , welcome to the forum.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Searching their site for DSP A-18 yields no links to anything. What is the actual model number of the unit you bought from them? Have you contacted them directly?


----------



## maddog (Feb 28, 2010)

If your DSP A18 is a handheld controller then it's made by RichAuto. What you need is the Post-Processor for that unit. The Axioms use the RichAuto controllers and the Post-Processor included in VCarve Pro saves the file out with a .mmg extension. Omni CNC should be able to provide you the Post-Processor, or you might try a Mach3 Post-Processor that saves the files out a .TAP file, or try a Post-Processor that just basic gCode. Or try the NCStudio Post-Processor. Looking at the Omni CNC catalogs it appears that the HandHeld controllers are using either NCStudio or Mach3 Post Processors. Hope this helps.


----------



## Vivian Innovations (Aug 5, 2021)

maddog said:


> If your DSP A18 is a handheld controller then it's made by RichAuto. What you need is the Post-Processor for that unit. The Axioms use the RichAuto controllers and the Post-Processor included in VCarve Pro saves the file out with a .mmg extension. Omni CNC should be able to provide you the Post-Processor, or you might try a Mach3 Post-Processor that saves the files out a .TAP file, or try a Post-Processor that just basic gCode. Or try the NCStudio Post-Processor. Looking at the Omni CNC catalogs it appears that the HandHeld controllers are using either NCStudio or Mach3 Post Processors. Hope this helps.


Hi Thank you for your help but everything you said went over my head, sorry I am 66 and this is so new after my stroke brain does not work, please try again for somebody that has no idea what you are saying


----------



## maddog (Feb 28, 2010)

Vivian Innovations said:


> Hi Thank you for your help but everything you said went over my head, sorry I am 66 and this is so new after my stroke brain does not work, please try again for somebody that has no idea what you are saying


Is your controller handheld? If so, it's is probably made by the RichAuto company.

Every file on a computer has an extension that identifies the program(s) that can open those files.

A Post-Processor is a add-on to a program that takes your design and/or toolpaths and converts them to GCode, which is what is needed by your handheld controller. The GCode tells your machine which Axis to move and how far.

Post-Processor are usually named according to the software they're designed for, hence Mach3, NCStudio, Axiom, so on and on.

And by the way, I'm 70


----------



## Vivian Innovations (Aug 5, 2021)

Well, I just started at 66 after 3 strokes so my brain not working lol.. have a good case of CRS, I think I may be going about asking the question in the wrong way, I have my design all done tool paths completed now here is where it comes apart for me. 

What file format do you save out the G-code, on to the USB Name. file format (ie Bobcat_in (*acg)) none of them says DSP-a18 or here stumped this is what you need here is a list of about 100 good luck, yes it's a handheld controller. thanks for your help


----------



## maddog (Feb 28, 2010)

So you have to select each tool path and choose the PostProcessor for your machine. According to the OmniCNC website you're either going to select Mach3, which will save your file with whatever you name the file and add the .txt extension. See if your controller recognizes the file on the USB stick. If not, then try the NCStudio PostProcessor, name your file and it'll add the extension for the NCStudio file type. Your tool paths are just that, tool paths, and your controller will not recognize them until they've been converted to GCode, which is what tells your motors what direction to go. As I said, contact OmniCNC, tell them the software you're using, and they should tell you what PostProcessor is required for their machine. None of the PostProcessors will say DSP-A18. Looking in my VCarvePro setup I see nothing for OmniCNC, but do see a OmniTech PostProcessor that puts the .TAP extension on the end of the file name. Theirs also a G-Code (inch) PostProcessor that also puts the .TAP entension on the end of the filename.


----------



## Vivian Innovations (Aug 5, 2021)

Hi,
Thank you so much I believe this will help, on Omni, there is a video of them doing something and the over lay say omnitech so perhaps they have another name as its the same people in other videos on omnicnc, thank you for your time and effort and if your ever in AZ come by and say high.


----------



## maddog (Feb 28, 2010)

You are most welcome, and hopefully this will help you get up and running. What part of AZ?


----------



## Vivian Innovations (Aug 5, 2021)

Chandler, were waiting for our add on to be finished our CNC is 4x8 and so is our laser


----------



## maddog (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks. Good luck on your business. In another life I used to play music in Phoenix at a club called Mr. Luckys, Country upstairs, and RnR downstairs.


----------



## Vivian Innovations (Aug 5, 2021)

That was the first place my x took me to on my first visit to phoenix back in 1999..


----------



## maddog (Feb 28, 2010)

Small world


----------

